
Blue Whale: The Online Game That’s Pushing Teens to Commit Suicide - wolfgke
https://www.thequint.com/technology/2017/04/29/blue-whale-challenge-online-game-instructs-teen-to-commit-suicide
======
Piskvorrr
Wonderful, here goes the hoax again; let the moral panic bloom. :-/

I liked the one about "backmasking" more, nowadays it is just one-in-a-dozen
of fake news.

